# the box or the bag and redundancy



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The other windy day I was putting stuff back in my tackle bag and realized I was carrying around a bunch of "secret weapons" and a lot of back ups. 
Are they all really necessary to carry around every day?
Can I gear down and still be prepared for illusions of grandeur?
Do you have a core group of lures etc?
What to carry in the bag or box?

So with that said......Has anyone "geared down" to lighten the load and how did you accomplish it?

Looking for any and all ideas to lighten the load......discussion


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Spinning gear for inshore, I have "whittled down" to:
-jig heads (2 sizes) usually white heads
-offset 4/0 and 5/0 hooks with a weight on the shank
-light and dark varieties of each a paddle tail and a pointy tail assassins/gulps
-bone white top water plug
-dark top water plug (usually this is the banana boat yo zuri)
-gold spoon
-15 and 20# flouro spools
-pocket knife

I basically use an old soft sided lunch box to keep this small amount of stuff, and can throw it over my shoulder for wading which helps keep it out of the water if I have to cross a deeper hole


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You mean... Like, taking LESS stuff....Pffftt.
I'd like to try but every time I take something out of my box, bag, boat a little voice says what if someone or multiple someones come or show up and don't bring what they need. Then I envision having to rig out something like this 
View attachment 4177


and then put back what I took out and usually add another spare lol. This has actually helped me offshore several times when out with under-prepared hosts/guests.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I will say that I now have conventional tackle broken down into Inshore and offshore bags and while it didn't cure the storage problem, actually worse now it did reduce bulk in the boat. I get my tackle bags from big hardware stores, I am currently using the larger Stanley heavy duty nylon bags with the hinged type mouth, they have plenty of pockets, a solid plastic bottom, and if you spray them with the silicone tent spray they're pretty much waterproof. You can find them sale for fairly cheap, think I gave $10 a piece for mine. If I could manage to be disciplined about how full to keep them I'd be better off....


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

View attachment 4215

I was just cleaning out my tackle bag which is ripped and I need a new one for Christmas. I'm trying to pair down, but I'm a addict!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

topnative2 said:


> The other windy day I was putting stuff back in my tackle bag and realized I was carrying around a bunch of "secret weapons" and a lot of back ups.
> Are they all really necessary to carry around every day?
> Can I gear down and still be prepared for illusions of grandeur?
> Do you have a core group of lures etc?
> ...



I did the same a while back and settled on a Plano Double Side StowAway Utility Box. I keep the following in it: twist lock hooks in 3/0, 4/0 and 5/0; grip pin hooks in the same size; a couple circle hooks in several sizes; a selection of jig heads; 2 each light and dark colored buck tail jigs; 2 each light and dark color DOA jerk baits, paddle tails, TerrorEyz, and shrimp; light and dark colors of MirroLure top water and suspending baits. I use two small plastic storage bins for other stuff (gloves, leader line, fish grips, ruler, sun glasses case, buff, etc.). I have fished with a well-known guide several times that typically only has a couple packages of Salt Water Assassin Sea Shads in two colors and a package of 4/0 Owner Twist Lock hooks! I'm sure he's got some leader and other stuff stashed away, but I've never seen it!


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

I also recently slimmed down the tackle bag. Basically any twitchbaits, topwaters, etc I had doubles or triples of I set aside in a different box to store at home. Same goes with jig heads and soft plastics. Maybe a half dozen in various weights and a couple packs of jig bodies in whatever your go to colors/sizes are. The key is knowing what you have on hand and replace as necessary.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am down to 1 plano 3700 for plugs and jigs
1 med box of wood plugs
2 small boxes for jig heads,hooks,sinkers
1 gal plastic bag for plastic tails
bag of precut fluro leaders


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

I only carry a small plastic waterproof box that is maybe 9"x5"x5" and a plastic tub of various gulp(sometimes a bag of soft plastic which fits in box) . I really try and switch out lures in the box before each trip depending on where I am going but only bring 2-3 max. I keep 15lbs and 25lbs small floro spools, jigheads, weedless weighted hooks, circle hooks, very small weights. I save old pill bottles and use them for hooks and such in the larger box. I can say I almost never feel I really need anything else when inshore fishing.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

View attachment 4698


This was the answer to my problem.. I have a big bag that has 4 pockets and holds 4 boxes for when I'm on my own boat.. Then I have this Simms wade pack for when I'm fishing on friends boats or wading.. It's big enough for the essentials and all my favorite lures... A lot of days it's all I take on my own boat unless I don't have a plan..


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Last year I bought a couple of Orvis reel bags for my reels. It occurred to me that they are about the right size for all I really should need by moving the dividers around, so I bought another for just this purpose and retired my much larger boat bag. They are light, semi-water resistant and don't take up much space.

Really simplifies life if you can come to grips with the concept _if you don't have it, you don't need it._


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

My fly box fits in my back pocket. That's all I carry besides a pair of pliers. I use to only carry a single rod until I started buying nice rods and reels, now I bring two. 

My tool/parts bag is like most peoples tackle bag, it's got everything imaginable.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Light/dark lures couple of each,1/16,1/8,1/4 oz jigheads, tails,10-20 leader, and MOST IMPORTANT of all.........TIE the BEST/PROPER KNOT that you can !!!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Before I started using a reel bag for my stuff mentioned in my earlier post, I used one of those Gale Force boat bags from Orvis which was overkill for me. For anyone who needs space, it holds 4 3740's plus room for other things, Orvis has them on sale for $124 (half price).
View attachment 4854


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been going minimalist lately...I guess its a product of giving up spin for fly.

I carried around entirely too many lures and crap when I was spin fishing.

Now I carry one rod, some tippet spools, an extra leader, and a box that holds about a dozen flies.

Basically, if it doesn't fit in my sling pack it doesn't make the cut...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dug this up out of my favorites


http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/organized-tackle-to-go


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> dug this up out of my favorites
> 
> 
> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/organized-tackle-to-go


I do the same but I carry one box for hard baits and plastics go in ziplock bags inside of a tackle bag.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Y


topnative2 said:


> The other windy day I was putting stuff back in my tackle bag and realized I was carrying around a bunch of "secret weapons" and a lot of back ups.
> Are they all really necessary to carry around every day?
> Can I gear down and still be prepared for illusions of grandeur?
> Do you have a core group of lures etc?
> ...


Yes, Absolutely. The more stuff you own, the more your stuff owns you. I bring one fly rod(either a 6 or an 8), 3-5 flies, and some extra tippet with me and that's it. If the Crevalle are around, I will throw my 10wt in the boat. 

Its human nature to hoard stuff and think "what if" but you don't need all that crap. You know you are only going to use your 2-3 favorite lures and your one favorite rod. The more stuff you have, the more features your boat has, the harder it is to clean and manage all of the stuff which prevents you from wanting to use it. "It takes me an hour to clean my boat/ gear so its not worth it for a 2hr trip" The easier your stuff is to use and clean, the more you will use it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well y'all have me thinking. First you can't have enough tackle. I have 6 fly rods but depending I only take 2. My main tackle box holds 8 large flat plastic boxes. It caries everything I need for spin or fly fishing. I also have a bunch of smaller boxes that have weights and large salt water or striper plugs. That I keep in a large Bass pro yellow bag. Then there's my Tarpon bag for fly fishing. It carries 2 flat boxes full of Tarpon flies 2 PVC tubes that contains lengths of 60/80 bite, plus more leader material

I need to consolidate but have this fear I'll need something I left at home


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

CurtisWright said:


> "It takes me an hour to clean my boat/ gear so its not worth it for a 2hr trip" The easier your stuff is to use and clean, the more you will use it.


Absolutely. This is why I sold my flats boat with all of its hatches and livewell and electronics.

I'm now in the market for a tiller skiff. Less is more!


----------

